# Elle is going to be a Father!



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,
Just wanted to do a quick update for all interested.
All is going well in my loft, Snowflake still hasn't had a call, so it looks like he will be staying with us.
And there are going to be TWO OOPS BABIES!
I have been quite busy of late and spent a long weekend just getting the basics of feeding, water and cleaning done in the loft. A few days later I got more time and checked why everybody seemed so content to just sit around...
Eggs everywhere, and two of them were fertile.....ooopppsss  

So it looks like two more littlens will be joining us shortly....oddly enough I have had two spare leg bands left over so perhaps this was meant to be 

Guess who one of the eggs belongs to...... ELLE!!!!
ELLE is going to be a Father!
Below is a pic of the happy couple Elle and Fluff keeping their new egg warm and protected...
Will keep you updated
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Elle and Fluff. How wonderful!  

Please update us when the baby hatches.

I am going on my second oops baby  ....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Elle has sure grown into a most beautiful pigeon! It's been awhile since we've seen him and completely an adult now. Congratulations on the "oops" babies, I'm sure they will be another set of spectacular youngsters


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow! Those sure are some lovely colors....I hope they will sperad to the oops squabbies!  Good luck with them, and it sounds like it may not have been quite an 'oops' at all! Just a very subconsciously-planned coincidence!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on the soon to be new family member! Bet it will be a beauty!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Wow!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!

As one of my MOST FAVORITE birds, ELLE is just gorgeous! I STILL have trouble thinking "HE"! LOL Of course, Fluff is no slouch either! Can't wait to see what the baby(s) look like! I KNOW they will do their parents proud!!

So glad to hear Snowflake is doing well...I've been wondering!

BTW, imho, there _are_ no such things as "accidents." You have "YIPPIE!" eggs!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou all for your comments!
The time has come....ELLE is a father 

I went out yesterday morning and checked how they were going....to my surprise Elle was sitting on his egg and it had pipping marks all around it!!!
Not only has he had a baby hatch...but I got to witness the entire egg hatching process, from the pip marks to flopping out of the egg (with the assistance of Fluff pecking the egg apart as seen in the photo below  )

Little Bubs continues to do well and both Elle and Fluff have decided it is safer if they both sit on Bubs all the time...yes thats right more often than not I go out and find them both huddled beside each other covering up Bubs.
Little Bubs looks very healthy and Elle (just like his father) is a real baby pigeon food stuffer...all he seems to do is feed Bubs!

Sorry about the pic size below but I just had to show you the process of Little Bubs hatching out the egg. In the second picture notice the little beak of Bubs popping out and greeting Mumma Fluff for the first time 

I have many more photos and even movies of this if you want to see more.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are the other pics...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Ella & Fluff...on the hatching of your baby..


alaska,

What gorgious pictures of the Prince and his family, just priceless.

Thank you for sharing the blessed event.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful! Yes, yes! More pictures and video too, please!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Wonderful! Yes, yes! More pictures and video too, please!
> 
> Terry


OF COURSE! As if you had to ask...silly Alaska!

Wow, don't think we have had any "birthing" pictures before! That is just awesome!! Thank you soooo much!  

CONGRATULATIONS, ELLE AND FLUFF !!

Looks like "big" feeders run in the family! LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations all around!!! Thanks for posting the shots of Little Bubs' birth. I love the inward focused look of birds setting the nest. Waiting eagerly for more photos and videos!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

You've posted more wonderful photos I see Amazing you were able to document the hatching so well, almost as if the pigeons were allowing this. It's hard to believe Elle is a father himself now. It just seems like yesterday that you told us he had hatched and posted those pictures Ah, the circle of life has run it's course in your loft already


Great pictures, congratulations and yes, videos please


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful pics, alaska.
Looking forward to more.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> It's hard to believe Elle is a father himself now. It just seems like yesterday that you told us he had hatched and posted those pictures



I'm with Brad on this.....the time has just flown by.

Alaska, thanks for the news and the amazing pictures! And best wishes with the new babies.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, they are wonderful, wonderful pictures. You can actually tell that Elle knows his baby is being born. The picture where Fluff is almost beak to egg is my favorite. She really wants that little baby to come on out.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

wow they look awsome  what type birds do you have ? to see mine go to the link below


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

Alaska~ Those are some stunning parents there and I just know the babies are going to be just beautiful. 

Did you mention more pics and a movie?


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks again all 
Elle and Fluff continue to be good parents and Little Bubs is now three days old and his crop is almost bigger than his body from all the food Elle keeps feeding him.
It certainly does seem only like yesterday when Elle was a baby... I certainly didn't think I would see his son this soon...and he was even born in the same nest.
Thanks to Brad I will be uploading some movies of the hatching to dropshots shortly, when I get this happening I will put the links here.
For now here is a pic of the ever growing bubs today...
Regards
Alaska
PS.StachnFlash, my birds are mostly APTs (Australian Performing Tumblers), however Elle is very special and I am hoping to bring some of his attributes across to my APTs in this breeding...time will tell how this little one turns out.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, gonna be like his DAD! Thanks for the update! Looking forward to the videos!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Bubs is so cute Elle is sure a proud papa too! Did Fluff and Elle only lay the one egg, did I miss something here? I see what looks to be a fake one in the nest in all the pictures. Just curious to what is going on there

Yes, dropshots is a good site, glad you liked it. It has a limit on the number of videos you can upload, but it's fast and simple to use. I find it to be very quick to upload files onto as well as viewing them.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I have uploaded two videos of bubs hatching...they are no the best quality as I used my digital camera which is really low res and doesn't have sound, but they do capture the event so here they are:
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=106677&cdate=20060423&ctime=132530
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=106677&cdate=20060423&ctime=133006

Indeed you are correct Brad there is a false egg there. I usually replace all eggs as they lay them with these false ones, otherwise I would now have about 50+ pigeons, however little bubs was a little spot in his egg before I got to him so he just had to stay 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW!! I've been raising pigeons for almost 7 years and I've never seen that. Were they actually helping the baby out of the shell? That is VERY interesting. If I had not seen the picture you posted of the baby I would have thought they were trying to kill it or something. That's very cool.!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WORDS ESCAPE ME, Alaska! How totally AWESOME! I had no idea the parents help so much in a birth. I thought the babies did all the work getting out of the egg. Fluff and ELLE were sure there all the way! AND, they allowed you to be a witness in the "delivery process." TERRIFIC...  

A first birth video for Pigeon-Life? 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally amazing video! I'm so glad you shared these with us.

Terry


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again,
Have not been on in quite a bit...just wanted to drop in and give another quick update on Bubs. She is doing very well...just as big as her father was....and she has got her feathers 
Attached is a pic of Bubs yesterday.
Hope everyone is well...
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bubs is just beautiful!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Adorable baby. Love her colors.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

alaska,

Seems like just yesterday we were looking at pictures of Ella growing up.  How wonderful to see his little baby. Another cutie pie, huh? Is this one going to be anywhere as big as papa?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, I just had a chance to view Bubs' birth videos. Never saw anything like it. I didn't know the parents helped. We've had several feral eggs that were taken from a crack house being hatched by our own pigeons and I had told my husband that the parents can't ever help the baby hatch. Glad to know I'm wrong. At one point in the first video Elle seemed to get irritated with Fluff digging under him and made her stop by moving Bubs under him more. So cute.

Glad to see Bubs doing so well in the update picture.

We've missed seeing your posts.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BUBS is a doll! What a cutie! 

Now, are you SURE BUBS is female....seem to remember that ELLE was a hen...for awhile...  

Keep those pictures and update a'comin'!!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again,
I never seem to get here as often as I would like these days!
Heres a pic of little bubs not so little and all grown up:
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/106677/20060604/181612.jpg

She is out of the nest and eating by herself...don't they grow up SO FAST!!
Bubs definately is a female Shi 
Genetically for her to be a brown pigeon from Elle means that she has to be a girl. (She gets the brown colour from her Grandma Penny.
If bubs was a boy He would look like Mr Squeaks with the white patches on top.
I could go on and on about the reasons why...you know me when I get started about pigeon genetics...lol
But suffice to say Bubs is a very healthy girl, she is not quite as large as Elle, but shows a similar stance, and has the white beak and quite possibly the Pearl eyes of her mum Fluff.
PS. I'll try and get back here a little more than I have of late, once a month PigeonTalking is not enough!!
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHOA HO HO!! ANOTHER SPECTACULAR PIJ! BUBs is BEAUTIFUL!  

Your birds are always such a joy to see and read about!  

I posted a note about an update in an earlier post today! Should have known I need not have worried about an update!  

YES, a month is waaaaay toooooo looooong!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Good to hear from you, it has been awhile. Bubs has sure filled out and blossomed into a beautiful girl, quite different from the others actually. It sure is amazing how fast they grow up! Last time you were hear, Bubs was just born, now when you come back, she's a big gal

Well, hope you be able to find time to check in more frequently on the site. Maybe now that "winter" down under is approaching, you'll spend more time on the ole computer


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Alaska, that is a gorgeous bird. Her markings and colors are just beautiful.

I have missed you. Matter of fact, I had planned to post asking if anyone had heard from you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Wow, Alaska, that is a gorgeous bird. Her markings and colors are just beautiful.
> 
> *I have missed you. Matter of fact, I had planned to post asking if anyone had heard from you.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, you and I know that!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I just love the pix! I love fat pigeons and these are nice and plump and reddish too! They'll make a lovely family no doubt. The parents are beautiful so I can't imagine the babies being any less than that.

Congratulations.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A M A Z I N G*

Alaska, I re-read your thread and watched in amagement your videos of the birth unfolding with the love the parents showed. Truly an inspiring presentation. I will show this to all my grandchildren.


----------

